# Plant ID pls



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

Had these plants for many months and knew the name at one time. I think its a Bacopa of some sort?


----------



## akira112 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bacopa caroliniana?


----------



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

No it is not Carolina, i cannot seem to post pics on here recently! It always says "broken image"


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike.

It looks to be Bacopa monnieri.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

